# Lutron remote access for Home contol App.



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Just found out that Lutron want's to charge $59.95 annually for their remote access to the Home Control App. Seems like this should be a feature to enhance the system. ( ie. NEST thermostat ). More innovative ways for Lutron to make money on the backs of their salesforce. 8-(


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Davethewave said:


> Just found out that Lutron want's to charge $59.95 annually for their remote access to the Home Control App. Seems like this should be a feature to enhance the system. ( ie. NEST thermostat ). More innovative ways for Lutron to make money on the backs of their salesforce. 8-(



Man that's steep for a switch..


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

.... Not to mention they charge $19.99 to download the app.. That's pretty crazy to charge for an app and the yearly subscription.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Lutron stuff works, and people want it.

At least their heavy handed pricing will open the door to competition.

Can't wait to see all the new vendors & products that will come over the next 5 years. This stuff is going to explode and go mainstream.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Vantage and Crestron are better then Lutron anyways (for pretty much everything except shade control), this is just another way for Lutron to push away customers.


----------

